# Connecting a usb mic to ipad



## ElaineMcGold (Nov 24, 2019)

Can you please help...i have a blue yeti Usb microphone that i want to connect to my ipad..i have the lighning adapter and a powered usb adapter.. But ipad still saying this device does not support this accessory?? Any ideas what i can do to fix this


----------



## alzaa (Nov 29, 2019)

in my opinion the device is not support with ipad , maybe support with apple computer or any computer but ipad just for OEM headphone


----------

